# Pixma MG7150 - not printing some colours



## moushu (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all,
don't know if anyone can help here - we have had said printer for less than 18 months - after 13 months (ie just out of warranty) it started to not print some colours (Magenta, Cyan), as evidenced with a nozzle test print.
I got to recover then with a couple of "Deep Cleans", which seemed to use up half a tank of ink!
It's now gone again, so I'm wondering just how dead this printer is. Have tried another Deep Clean but without any improvement.
I've looked through several of the posts on here about other models of printers, and have ascertained that infrequent use of a printer can cause the tanks/nozzles to dry out, which may be what's happening here, and also that it could be a Good Thing to not turn a printer off, to stop it going through the inordinately long startup/cleaning routines, which could be contributing to the vanishing ink issue.
So.. does anyone know of a way that I can get the printer doing its thang properly again? Is there some ninja cleaning trick that could help out?
We've been using 3rd party ink - is there any evidence to suggest that that might clog/dry any worst than genuine Canon ink?
At wit's end..
Cheers,
Marlon


----------

